# Works in Progess - Lunar & Prints



## creativewriting (Dec 11, 2013)

I had a little bit of shop time and wanted to get a few ideas out of my head and onto some blanks.  So this was the first batch of experiments that I was able to put together with the assistance of Mike (Russianwolf) and his casting skills.  There are two different groups (prints & textured).

The prints consist of musical notes, Chinese characters, and script.  The tubes are wrapped with a thin layer of polymer clay and then I applied a couple layers of inks and paints (and some gold and silver leaf) to the blank.  There were several different techniques I was experimenting with as well as the inks and paints.  The main thing was to see how everything reacted once baked and during casting.  I think I need to work on some of the color variations as there were some changes with the heat of baking, but for the most part I was pretty happy.

The textured blanks (my daughter and I named them lunar since they glow in the dark) are also a thin layer of polymer with inks applied.  The designs are actually raised (though it's hard to photo) and give the blank a nice 3D effect.  I tried to add interest, but also wanted to keep the designs and colors subtle.

All in all I think it was a good first run.  Any and all comments, recommendations, and feedback are welcome!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 11, 2013)

I think your on to something, keep us updated.


----------



## edstreet (Dec 12, 2013)

I see you are going very very old school here.


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 12, 2013)

????



edstreet said:


> I see you are going very very old school here.


----------



## paintspill (Dec 12, 2013)

i just started casting. if you don't mind sharing, what do you use to plug the ends of your tubes and what are you casting in.(i.e. mold)

great casting by the way


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 12, 2013)

That would be a question for Mike (Russianwolf).  I have done some casting, but have always used the Resin Saver molds that have a plug incorporated into the cavities.   



paintspill said:


> i just started casting. if you don't mind sharing, what do you use to plug the ends of your tubes and what are you casting in.(i.e. mold)
> 
> great casting by the way


----------



## edstreet (Dec 12, 2013)

creativewriting said:


> ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As Plato said "Necessity... the mother of invention."

Casting items is a relative old practice and I am quite disappointed, shocked, dismayed and the like that this has not been done, before you and me that is.  However now that the cat is out of the bag so to speak we can move this project from the 'top secret' category to public.   This is the essence of innovation and kicking the bar up and allowing more creative areas to be molested by artist.  Something that has been very long over due in the community.

By going this route the door to an incredible increase in potential markets is available which has been previous untapped and unobtainable.






I just sent this one to Toni about 2 months ago.  It is a cast black rose euro


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 12, 2013)

Those look great!  Toni's work will look great cast.  Pat Lawson over at the Guild has a cast polymer clay pen in her gallery.  That was the first I had seen, but that was several years ago.  A lot has changed since!


----------



## edstreet (Dec 12, 2013)

Sorry, I did not mean to hijack the thread.  I did want to point out that you have done some good work and very innovative and ground breaking work.


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 12, 2013)

They did come out really well. If I were still turning I woulda kept some. :tongue:




paintspill said:


> i just started casting. if you don't mind sharing, what do you use to plug the ends of your tubes and what are you casting in.(i.e. mold)
> 
> great casting by the way



http://www.penturners.org/forum/f43/demolding-blanks-vertical-clear-tube-casting-113484/


----------



## edstreet (Dec 13, 2013)

Call me crazy if you want but I can fully envision these musical notes to be merged cast with some type of steam punk theme type.  Not the watch parts or gears or the classic stuff but real steam punk themed.

Perhaps we can see some type of joint project in the future?


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 13, 2013)

I am all for it!  




edstreet said:


> Call me crazy if you want but I can fully envision these musical notes to be merged cast with some type of steam punk theme type. Not the watch parts or gears or the classic stuff but real steam punk themed.
> 
> Perhaps we can see some type of joint project in the future?


----------

